
A City Took Fluoride Out of Its Drinking Water - hsnewman
https://www.sciencealert.com/here-s-what-happened-when-a-city-in-alaska-took-fluoride-out-of-its-drinking-water
======
pdx_flyer
I live in Portland but I'm from somewhere that fluoridated the water. Every
time I go to the dentist here they immediately know I am not originally from
the area because of the lack of cavities.

------
hereme888
ScienceAlert.com - a science website with their own agenda.

Fluoridation only helps certain communities, such as those who consume lots of
refined sugar and don't brush their teeth regularly (even with non-fluoridated
toothpaste), or have an unfavorable balance in their oral flora.

Sodium fluoride is a neurotoxin, endocrine and immune system disruptor. ~27
human studies, and >100 animal studies link water fluoridation practices to ~7
IQ points less (according to Harvard's public health website), and brain
damage (such as ADHD).

7 IQ points can drastically change a person's life.

~~~
nkrisc
127 studies and you don't link to one of them?

~~~
hereme888
Mentioning Harvard's public health website should have made your search pretty
easy. I'm not going to link 127 studies.

